# Should basketball players take supplements



## angel61939 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a gym close to me (24 hour fitness super sport) and was wondering because when I researched a bit into it they said whey protein and creatine should be taken by basketball players they said multivitimans as well but im confused because I just wanna get extra strength,explosiveness and speed and I think whey protein and the gym can help me with that but whats your guys input on this.


----------

